
Packing a whole game into a QR code - abhiminator
https://youtu.be/ExwqNreocpg
======
abhiminator
Link to the QR code game (recommended to check out _after_ watching the video)
-- [https://itsmattkc.com/etc/snakeqr/](https://itsmattkc.com/etc/snakeqr/)

